# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Грамотно используйте электроприборы во время неблагоприятных погодных условий

## ByFly

Летняя погода дарит нам не только тепло и солнечный свет, но и обильные дожди и грозы.
	Случается, что во время непогоды отключается электроэнергия. Прямое воздействие грозовых разрядов на сети энергоснабжения может оказывать влияние на работу электроприборов. Метеорологические явления создают электромагнитный импульс, появляется мощная широкополосная помеха, воздействующая как на работу беспроводных приборов (Bluetooth, Wi-Fi), так и на работу электрических сетей.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

